# Riser diagram - what's wrong?



## Roxolana (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, everyone! 
I have a huge problem - cannot get a permit for new basement bathroom. My building department says there is something wrong with my riser diagram, but I really don't understand, WHAT????
Could you, please, take a look at the scan of it and explain, what they want from me?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Who drew that? Did you pay for it??? If so, ask for your money back. Well, it isn't drawn like a plumbing riser diagram should be. There is no dimensioning to determine vent requirements, and from what I see there is a lot of wet venting and loop venting going on...Concerning. Traps are not illustrated. There is no backflow device called out (if necessary based on your home's elevation), and most basement baths require them. Your riser diagram doesn't show anything about a basement bath??? I would certainly not accept it. 

Your best course of action is to ask to meet with the city inspector or plans examiner. They can be an excellent resource if you're doing the job yourself. If they reject your plans, they'll most certainly give an explanation as to why.

This is an example of how it is normally drawn...It is a supply diagram but DWV piping is shown the same way.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Your drawing doesn't show much.I am surprised the inspector didn't offer to let you know what he wanted,or that you didn't ask. I have included a typical waste isometric drawing (basic with no sizing). I would contact the inspection department, in person, and ask what they want. Click on the link below to see the drawing.

http://www.hometips.com/hyhw/plumbing/74drain.html


----------



## Roxolana (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh-h-h! Thanks a lot both of you! 
This diagram I made myself using the examples of my friend's diagram from the same town, the same location of bathroom. My friend's pattern was even MUCH more simple and primitive! But he got the permit...
THe biggest problem is I cannot catch inspector, he is always "somewhere"! He just leaves the notes "This diagram is incorrect"


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Call and set up an appointment with the inspector so he can dedicate some time to you, don't try to catch him between other tasks. Remember that it is NOT his responsibility to design the system for you. Most inspectors will give you some guidance, but they certainly don't have to. They do, however, have to communicate with you. If that doesn't happen call his boss and ask for assistance. 

Remember, even though your friend somehow got a permit with a poorly-designed diagram/system, the inspector is doing you a favor by putting the brakes on. His job is to advocate for you and ensure that everything is done correctly...The way things are drawn, it will not work. :no: Not even close. So work with him, not against him. But do your research and don't expect him to treat it like homework and make corrections on it for you. It needs a total re-design.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Going along with what KC said, the inspector has a job, and it is to save you problems in the future. Many people think they just are on a power trip. It is funny how people will not do electrical work due to the dangers, but don't think twice about sewer gas entering their home. It is also not fun to be renting a drain snake all the time. Perhaps the inspector could show you another set of plans that meet his requirements to give you an idea of what you need to submit. You may also want to make the trip to his office to see if there are sample drawings available. When I did inspections, my day was pretty well filled up on the schedule.


----------



## Roxolana (Nov 11, 2008)

I finally spoke with inspector, thanks Got! His only complain was, he said, that we didn't show the pump location and connection. 
Still appreciate all of your advices, you gave me so much additional information, that I really need.


----------



## bodangles (Apr 19, 2015)

First off any licensed plumber should be able to draw you BY HAND a simple one line riser diagram in minutes. Assuming you are using a licensed plumber which you should be doing.

Secondly the riser diagrams amount to dog"sht" worth of importance when applying for a residential permit ..why? Because nothing that isn't installed to code will be accepted on the job site once the inspector reviews it and the permit plan checkers know it will be inspected so they dont care about the correctness of the diagram. No one gets them right on residential projects anyway. They are more important on commercial projects where they merit greater engineering.

I am an architect and I draw these all the time onto my plumbing plans. And in fact as proof I drew a single line riser diagram that had nothing to do with my project to see if it would be questioned. To date I have used the same diagram on several residential projects waiting to be questioned.

Now if one puts common sense to this ridiculous need for a riser diagram it is an unnecessary task BECAUSE its useless.

Where do some of you people come from with your advice..and dont reiterate with some ego nonsense about being a plumber for 40 years or have some doctorate in engineering or worked for the city as an inspector..just to further justify the need to feel self important. 

**** me I live in a world of losers.
______________________________




Termite said:


> Call and set up an appointment with the inspector so he can dedicate some time to you, don't try to catch him between other tasks. Remember that it is NOT his responsibility to design the system for you. Most inspectors will give you some guidance, but they certainly don't have to. They do, however, have to communicate with you. If that doesn't happen call his boss and ask for assistance.
> 
> Remember, even though your friend somehow got a permit with a poorly-designed diagram/system, the inspector is doing you a favor by putting the brakes on. His job is to advocate for you and ensure that everything is done correctly...The way things are drawn, it will not work. :no: Not even close. So work with him, not against him. But do your research and don't expect him to treat it like homework and make corrections on it for you. It needs a total re-design.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

bodangles said:


> First off any licensed plumber should be able to draw you BY HAND a simple one line riser diagram in minutes. Assuming you are using a licensed plumber which you should be doing.
> 
> Secondly the riser diagrams amount to dog"sht" worth of importance when applying for a residential permit ..why? Because nothing that isn't installed to code will be accepted on the job site once the inspector reviews it and the permit plan checkers know it will be inspected so they dont care about the correctness of the diagram. No one gets them right on residential projects anyway. They are more important on commercial projects where they merit greater engineering.
> 
> ...



Humm!

Do me a favor and send that to me for plan review please.

We don't require residential drawings just commercial it's commercial at 4 occupancies.

Also how you draw it is how it's going in. So if your ignorant of code and vent stupid but it's legal. Not my expense just your clients. For the most part the drawings I get or all individually vented. Only 2 engineers in plumbing ever do a drawing actually using the code to cut job expense. That speaks loads towards your profession or lack of it.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Due to the age of the thread- I closed it


----------

